# Mary Catherine's Bunny Blog! :)



## MCatCar (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello! As many of you know, I don't have a bun yet. My dad and I have been interested for buns for a long time, and he has had4 rabbits before. We're working on convincing my mom, and so far it's not progressing very well.

I'm most interested in Lionheads, Holland Lops, and Flemish Giants. There's no way I could get a FG at the moment, so I'm looking into Lionheads. 

My other pets include a Boston Terrier [Bandit], a mixed breed cat [Maria], hamster [Louie]! I'll add pictures later, I don't have any at the moment. 

Wish Me Luck on convincing my Mom! I'm going to try and post here everyday!


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 27, 2010)

Wishing you luck! I have 2 lionheads..they are a great breed!


----------



## MCatCar (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks Myia!


----------



## MCatCar (Apr 27, 2010)

Okay, so today was good, until I got home. My dad was in the hospital the other night, and they thought he was having a stroke, but he didn't. So, he went in for a checkup, and they scanned his lungs. They found a small spot. He's been a smoker for 45 years, and his dad died from lung cancer, before I was born. 

So, now I'm very worried.


----------



## MCatCar (Apr 29, 2010)

Well, i've been researching some breeders around me. I founnd a Dwarf Hotot breeder about 5 hours away, and they have some good looking ones, and they're showable. I'm not sure if I really would want to show or not. & I found good-looking Netherland Dwarfs too!

Any experiences from someone that has shown at a young age?


----------



## MCatCar (May 1, 2010)

So, My blog has been very boring so far, which is probably why I don't get many replies.

So hopefully, I'll be able to go to a local petstore today, and look at some cages etcc,


----------



## Myia09 (May 1, 2010)

I am so sorry about your dad! Any updates?

I personally don't like hot tots, but netherland dwarfs tend to be great show rabbits, as mini rexes as well!


----------



## MCatCar (May 1, 2010)

I CAN GET A BUN!!!! :

My mom finally agreed, but she has to stay in the garage. 

SO, I neeed to be narrowing down on a certain breed. Either Holland Lop, or Lionheadd. 

Also, do you think a hutch or a cage would be better? It gets hot in the summer, and cold in the winterr.


----------



## MCatCar (May 2, 2010)

So Sorry Myia, I didn't see your post! But he's fine, and the tests were normal. They think the numbness was from a nerve being irritated!

& Here's Maria, my 8 year old cat. I got her at the humane society, and she's a mix.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 2, 2010)

Have you checked your local 4-H for breeders? Many 4-H rabbit club members have rabbits for sale and are well taken care of. 

Rabbits don't do well in the heat, you will need to keep it cool and obviously warm in the winter. There are lots of good tips on how to keep rabbits cool. Rabbits are very clean animals and they don't have much litter odor as compared to a cat litter box. 

I have 15 indoor rabbits and I clean their cages every other day. A single rabbit indoors with its litter changed frequently wouldn't have much smell at all. Maybe when your mom holds your bunny, maybe she will melt and let you keep it inside.

Good luck, glad your dad's ok.


----------



## MCatCar (May 2, 2010)

Thanks!

Being in the garage is fine with me, because we really don't have any room. I found a hutch on craigslist that's nice. 

It has wire on the floor, so would I need to put tiles on the bottom?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 2, 2010)

Yes you can get some mats called Mighty mats, they are also called other things, but basically its a slotted plastic mat that attaches to the wire bottom. It allows the rabbit pee and poop to fall through and something smooth for the rabbit to walk and stand on. 

Your idea of tiles will work too. The entire wire cage does not have to be covered but as long as the rabbit has something to lay on or stand on to prevent sore hocks.


----------



## MCatCar (May 2, 2010)

I was going to lay down tile, and litter train.


----------



## MCatCar (May 3, 2010)

My laptop is being so stupid. I just got it like a week or so ago, and I'll be typing a big long post, and it will erase somehow. Or pull up a new tab, or the favorites thing. Its so annoying!

So anyway, I emailed a lionhead breeder. He hasn't emailed me back yet. I basically just asked if he had any for sale. He lives like 20 minutes away from me, and I want to go check it all out before I make any definite plans.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 3, 2010)

*MCatCar wrote: *


> So anyway, I emailed a lionhead breeder. He hasn't emailed me back yet. I basically just asked if he had any for sale. He lives like 20 minutes away from me, and I want to go check it all out before I make any definite plans.


A very good idea, if the breeder doesn't want you to come and see their operation or gives you excuses, not a very good sign.


----------



## MCatCar (May 7, 2010)

So, the Lionhead breeder finally emailed me back, he does have lionheads for sale, and after I get a cage, and my Dad and brother get the garage cleaned up really good, I'm going to get the cage from one of my friends, and all the supplies with it, and then make an appointment to see him at his rabbitry.

He also raises Holland Lops, another favorite breed of mine!

SO, hopefully, if things go as planned, I'll be having a bun within the next few weeks!


----------



## MCatCar (May 9, 2010)

The garage is half-way cleaned up! Hopefully it will get done today, so that I can make an appointment this week!

Happy Mothers Day!


----------



## MCatCar (May 10, 2010)

The garage is fully cleaned, my dad is making the stand for the cage tommorow, and we're going to look at a cage myfriend has! 

Then, if we get the cage, we can make an appointment to see the Lionhead rabbitry!

I'm excited, and I'm hoping things keep going smoothly!


----------



## crystal (May 10, 2010)

It seems like things are falling in place for you 

Keep updating us with the progress. Maybe you could start a list of things to ask the breeder? And look into other things you need, apart from cage and rabbit.


----------



## MCatCar (May 10, 2010)

I'm sick today, so I won't be able to go see the cage.  But, it gives me time to make the list of other things that I need, which I was planning on doing.


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 10, 2010)

You'll need to buy a large run, or have a large, safe space for him/her to have at least 3 hours of exercise time every day. As you said (I think) you're bunny won't be allowed inside the house, then you'll need to buy a run for the garden 

How big is the cage you are planning to get? Is there any way you could buy a wooden cage, rather than one with a wire bottom?

Jen


----------



## MCatCar (May 10, 2010)

It doesn't have a wire bottom! & I'm planning on buying NIC Cubes to make a run.

Here's my ghettocage stand! It's a lot bigger than it looks!


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 10, 2010)

*MCatCar wrote: *


> It has wire on the floor, so would I need to put tiles on the bottom?



Ah brilliant. Sorry- I just read the above quote and thought this was the hutch u were looking at now. My bad .

I don't know about using NIC panels to make a run, but I'm sure other people have experience with this. I personally wouldn't think it would stand up, but I could be wrong .

How ventilated and well-lit is your garage? Does it have large windows? I'm just thinking, because, while placing the hutch in the garage during the nights in Winter, to keep the bun warm is one thing, but having them living in a garage seems quite another. 
Even if you garage is well ventilated and very well lit (large windows where the sun can shine in easily etc.), how much interaction and social time will 'it' be able to get with you and your dad, if it's not allowed in the house etc? If you could get your mum to allow you to bring the rabbit in for several hours a day, then that would be a little different, but I just wonder how much time you are willing to sit outside with your bun every day etc.

Sorry for all my questions . Just a few thoughts flying around my head

Jen


----------



## MCatCar (May 10, 2010)

We're putting his cage right by a well lit window, 

I can sit out with them ,and I don't think my mom would mind much, if a brought him in for a little bit everyday.


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 10, 2010)

I'm still slightly against keeping a rabbit full-time in a garage, but that's just my personal opinion, and I am sure others will disagree with me. At night I think it is great for protection against predators, especially if you live in somewhere like the USA, where there are many more predators than there are here. 
If the rabbit stays in the garage at night, and then the hutch is wheeled outside in the morning, until the evening, and the rabbit has at least 3 (at the very very minimum) hours of exercise time in the garden/inside, and spends hours a day with it's owner, then I don't find it AS much of a problem. At least if it is wheeled outside in the day, while you are at school etc. it has interesting sights, smells, feelings (wind/sun etc.) before being placed in the run when it can be supervised, rather than being cooped in a dingy (unless there are windows that are like 6 feet long), probably stale garage for 21 hours a day.

Is there any way the hutch can be wheeled outside during the day? 

It's not a garage where anyone keeps a car or motorbike, is it? Sorry- thought I'd ask the obvious question.

Jen


----------



## MCatCar (May 11, 2010)

I don't have any other option. 


So, anyway, I made a list of everything I need, so hopefully I can get everything Wednesday or this weekend!


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 11, 2010)

Are your family's cars/motor vehicles kept in the garage?

Jen


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 11, 2010)

The only other thing I would do is maybe make a floor for the rabbit run.I know personally my garage as a kid had oil on the floor I would buy some ply wood and buy sticky tiles quick and easy fix.


I hope that helps.


----------



## tonyshuman (May 11, 2010)

It would be ok to keep him in the garage if it's well ventilated. My bf's family lives in Georgia and they have an indoor/outdoor cat that likes to hang out in the garage in the summer. They have to use a fan to get the air moving in there so it's not too hot, and the fumes don't get to her. There are ways to keep bunnies cool in the summer, but in a garage you have to be careful because a lot of things can be stored in there that give off bad fumes, like cars, paint, household chemicals, etc. 

Also, do you have a puppy pen from your dog? That might make a good rabbit run, provided you're there to watch her in it. Like Jen said, bunnies need a lot of exercise and time on the grass is great for that. If they're outside, though, the run has to have a lid on top so that birds don't come at them, and you have to take it in before dark so that predators don't bother the bunny.

The best situation for the bunny is to have a cage in a well-ventillated area, plus a few hours (at least 1 every day) outside the cage, running. When it's raining, you might have to set up the pen inside or in a clean area of the garage.

Glad your dad is doing better!


----------



## MCatCar (May 12, 2010)

Okay, so I've been doing my research, I have allthis planned out!


----------



## MCatCar (May 12, 2010)

I talked with the breeder, and he has Holland Lops too!  


So, I made an appointment with him for next Monday, at6!  I also got my cage, cleaned it really well with vinegar, and set it up on my ghetto-stand! 
`
This weekend I'll go out and get everything I need!


----------



## MCatCar (May 15, 2010)

I'm going tommorow to get all of the thinngs I need for my bun!


The breeder has a Siamese Sable Lionhead, almost 12 weeks, and 3 Holland Lop Bucks!  


I'm incredibly excited! I saw Wicked: The Musical last night, and it was AMAZING! The BEST musical/play I have ever seen in my short life! I was going to name a a girl lionhead Elfaba, Elfie for short, but he only has males, so I'll probably name him Fiyero, the incredibly romantic, cute, guy Elfaba and Glinda are in love with! I might just have to wait and see, because I know even if you pick out a name, it doesn't always match his personality!

So, is there any way to change the name of a blog? Because, once I get my bun, I'll want to change the part that says 'I don't have a bun yet, but I'm working on it!'


----------



## missyscove (May 15, 2010)

A mod can change the name of your blog for you later if you'd like.

I love Wicked! I can tell you're really excited about the new bun and I'm looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 15, 2010)

I am glad things are coming together for your bunny.


----------



## MCatCar (May 15, 2010)

Thanks guys! I am VERYexcited!


----------



## kirbyultra (May 16, 2010)

Can't wait to see who you bring home! We'd love to see pics when you get him and see how he likes his new home. Cool names, btw.


----------



## MCatCar (May 17, 2010)

I Got My Bunny! :biggrin2:
I will upload pictures soon, he is a Siamese Sable Lionhead/, and he's grayish black. I need to think of a name, and I'll post pictures soon so ya'll can help me!


I really liked the breeder! He was really friendly, and took good care of his buns! They live outside, but the nursing/pregnant/babies are inside. 

He gave me some food to mix in with mine, to make the change gradual, and he made sure I knew how to hold him properly. He didn't squirm hardly at all! I was planning on putting him straight in his cage, but he wasn't scared hardly at all, it was clear he had been handled for a while, and properly. So, my mom went ahead and took 3 pictures and he was fine. Now he's in his cage, munching on hay!He will be 3 months old the 19th!


----------



## missyscove (May 17, 2010)

Congratulations!
I'm looking forward to seeing those pictures!


----------



## MCatCar (May 17, 2010)

They look a lot alike but they are different pictures! 

Here's a few names I like, I don't like cutesy names-

Rodrick
Rooney
Oliver
Carlisle


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 18, 2010)

So cute!!! I love the colour.

I think he looks like an Oliver 

Jen


----------



## missyscove (May 18, 2010)

I like your name list, very distinguished.


----------



## MCatCar (May 18, 2010)

I'm leaning towards Oliver tooo~


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 18, 2010)

:agreeYeah I agree- I reckon he definately looks like an Oliver. And Oliver isn't a cutesy name but it's still a warm kind of name, imo 

I want more pics! :biggrin2:

How does your mum like him?

Jen


----------



## MCatCar (May 18, 2010)

So, I just went out, checked on my bun, and he had eaten all of his hay, that I had filled the hayrack last night completely full, so I think I'm going to have to find a cheaper brand than Oxbow, its 5 dollars a bag, and I'll go through, -at this rate- at least a bag a week. Any suggestions?

So, I'm thinking Oliver is reallly fitting him, so from now on, I'll refer to him as Oliver.


----------



## MCatCar (May 18, 2010)

Sorry Jen, I didn't see your post!

She thinks he's adorable! But, I know for a while at least she still won't let him in the house for good. Yesterday when I was holding him, he was really gentle, and she petted him, and was like 'Awh, he's so soft!'

I think he got scared, because now if I touch him he freaks out, and runs to the other end of the cage. I guess I should probably leave him alone for a little bit longer.


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 18, 2010)

Well what I do is go down to my local farm- I can get a bale of hay for Â£4 which is fantastic, but I have to take my Dad's van when I need to buy it because it's so huge!!! That could be a solution for you?

I think the more your mum is around Oliver, the more she will realise he is just like a dog/cat and can come in the house- I don't think that Lionhead's moult much do they? Unless in the moulting season (anyone got experience with lionheads?) and of course she'll realise that he doesn't smell- in fact she may find he smells nice! Like fresh laundry like mine . I know why I think of fresh laundry now- it's because it is dried on the washing line, and so smells of outside, and so do my buns when they have spent the day in the run lol. So that is just 'the laundry' smell.

Yeah I would give him a bit of time without being handled. He needs to get used to being without the other bunnies, and in a totally new place that smells all different and scary. I would recommend completely leaving him for a few days, but talking to him for a while every day and maybe offering a hand every now and then for him to sniff. You don't want him to associate you with being scared as he is lifted out of his pen etc. when he's not ready

*cough* pics *cough cough* 

Jen


----------



## kirbyultra (May 18, 2010)

Cute bun! Do you need us to edit the title of your blog? Maybe once you're sure about the name?

So, I think that you should try to buy hay in bulk. I'm probably making a stereotypical assumption but I am inclined to think that there's probably lots of horse places in Kentucky? You should research a bit in your area where they sell horse stuff, because they'll probably sell you bales of hay (it's like 50 or 70 lbs! The only issue is that you'd need some space to store it) for as cheap as $5 a bale...? Local farms also have great prices on bales of hay. Buying little 40 oz bags of Oxbow hay is totally too much money, I agree!


----------



## MCatCar (May 18, 2010)

We don't really have any place to store it, I've heard of people buying something like 'cleanmama' or something like that. 

& I would love for someone to change it once, I'm 100% sure!


----------



## MCatCar (May 18, 2010)

& More pictures will be coming soon!


----------



## missyscove (May 18, 2010)

My family wasn't interested in a whole bale of hay, but my feedstore will put two flakes in a giant trash bag and sell me that for $5, so that's what we do.


----------



## ariusshadow (May 18, 2010)

Plastic totes work well. You can get these at wal mart, sometimes in pretty colors.  Our current hay tote is purple. A whole bale sometimes won't fit in a tote. Maybe if you have friends that have buns, you can all split the cost and the bale. My friend and I did that. Fellow RO'er, Ecresi and I both have buns and she and I paid $4.50 (Bale was $3.50 plus we had to pay for gas to get out there. ) When the bale was purchased, we brought it home and half went in a garbage bag, half went in her tote. We cut the strings, and I brought home the garbage bag and moved it to a tote (with 2 garbage bags extra still left over!). The totes work well keeping bugs and moisture out and the hay in.  And most people have a few of them laying around.


----------



## kirbyultra (May 18, 2010)

*missyscove wrote: *


> My family wasn't interested in a whole bale of hay, but my feedstore will put two flakes in a giant trash bag and sell me that for $5, so that's what we do.


Yeah, 2 flakes out of a bale and paying for the whole bale is still way cheaper than $11 for a 40oz bag of Oxbow that the stores here sell.


----------



## MCatCar (May 18, 2010)

Much cheaper! 

Every few hours I go out to the garage, and sit and talk to Oliver. Sometimes he'll come over to my side of the cage, and look at me. 

Last night we turned off the light in the garage, and it was completely dark, do you think thats okay, or should we leave the light on?


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 18, 2010)

I would imagine rabbits are fine in the dark, as long as it's not pitch black. They are crepuscular, so they are only active in the wild at dawn and dusk anyway, when it's not light (but not pitch black). Just......dingy lol. 

I assume it's not pitch black in there cos the moonlight would shine from the window to the hutch, yes?

Jen


----------



## MCatCar (May 18, 2010)

My Dad thought I should get him out for a little bit, and so I held him for a while, and say him down on the garage floor, after I had swept really well. I really need to get a pen, because I have to stay RIGHT on him, or he'll get into things that he doesn't need to!


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 18, 2010)

Aww look how fluffy!

Well I guess if he seems totally fine with being handled and being out then it shouldn't be a problem. Some of them just need a bit of time.

Jen


----------



## kirbyultra (May 18, 2010)

How cute is he! I'm glad your dad is ok with letting him out to stretch his bunny legs a little. That is really good of him. And you're so right about keeping right on him. My bunnies get into all sorts of things -- I didn't trust them for 5 seconds until I bunny proofed all my space. And even then when I hear them doing something, I have to go look to make sure they didn't break through my bunny proofing.

About the darkness... They are most active at night. It helps to have even a little bit of light, like moonlight, because that is what they would naturally get. They won't be able to see all that well anyway as their eyesight is not as good as their other senses, but I don't leave them in complete darkness. However, I am inclined to think that complete darkness is not something that is unfamiliar because bunnies in the wild burrow in the ground for safety. No light there!

I live in the city so there's always light coming through my window. I leave the shades up at night to let some low light in from outside. That way when the sun comes up in the morning they'll get the first splash of sunlight as well


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 18, 2010)

Congratulations! Oliver is definately a cutie-pie. I would check with some farms in your area. I've heard that some will let you fill up a garbage bag for little or no cost. I order from Kleenmama's, but when you factor in shipping it's pretty expensive.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 18, 2010)

Very cute!


----------



## MCatCar (May 20, 2010)

Oliver still gets a little freaked when I take him from his cage, but there's NO other way to get him out for free time. 

He's out in my kitchen, thats barricaded off, and he'll come over here, sniff my feet, my legs, and now he's climbngon me, and it TICKLES! He's so furrry, and it rubs my legs!


----------



## MCatCar (May 25, 2010)

So, I went to the grocery store, and got some Romaine Hearts. I just got this, since I'm supposed to only introduce one veggie at a time. He ate all of the first half I gave him, which was about 4x2 inches. & I gave him another half. & I haven't checked to see if he ate it. 

I'm home from school sick today, and I feel horrible, but on the bright side, I'm supposed to get his playpen today!


----------



## MCatCar (May 31, 2010)

I got his playpen, and its the perfect size! He usually just does bunny laps, then flops out for a while, and does it again! It's rather cute! I can't find my camera's cord to upload pics, but I'll upload one of him just sitting beside it. 







Whenever I give him some more pellets in the morning, when i'm about to put it in the cage, he sticks his head out the cage door, and starts eating out of my hands. It's so cute!

Nom Nom Nom!





Chew Then back for more!


----------



## MCatCar (Jun 5, 2010)

No picture comments?


So, I went to the rabbit show in my town today, & I found my dream breed! I've always loved Flemish Giants, but had never seen them in person ,and now I'm in love! If only we had the space...


Oliver's doing good, his litter box training isn't going very well, but its only the first week! He practically attacks his Romaine lettuce everyday, so I'm going to start introducing more! How often can give you give the really small tomatoes?


----------



## crystal (Jun 5, 2010)

He's very cute and fluffy! and I think Olivia is a great name, it really suits him for sure!

Cute pics of him eating out of the bowl, then having a chewing break haha


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 5, 2010)

I laughed at the picture of Oliver with his face in the bowl  He is cute! Do you have more pictures to share? How is he settling in?


----------



## MCatCar (Jun 6, 2010)

He's settling in very well! He'll come up to me when I come to his cage, even if I don't have food. & He usually lets me pet him without running.

I don't have anymore pictures right now, but when I let him out later I will.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks like Oliver has you just where he wants you! He's probably thinking, just be patient, training a slave takes time. Great pictures by the way.

I know what you mean about Flemish, I currently have just 6, but hopefully more later this summer. Just something about their size and gentleness.


----------



## MCatCar (Jul 5, 2010)

I am finally back! I was at a sum
er camp for acadmically talented students for two weeks, then I just had to get settled back again!

Oliver is doing great, I haven't been letting him out of his cage as much as I should, so I really need to work on that. 

Marching Band season starts next week, so I'll be super busy! Almost 8 hours a day. So, I'll be letting him out more at night! Then school starts in August, and I'm going to be even busier!

He loveloveloves his veggies! He'll eat lettuce, carrot and tomato right out of my hand, its so adorable! 

Does anyone know about what size a 5 month old lionhead would need for a harness? What kind do you use, as i was looking at them today, and I'm not totally sure! 

Well, that's all for now!


----------



## MCatCar (Jul 5, 2010)

Here's some somewhat old pictures of him, from like early June!












I took some pictures today, that I'll post later!


----------



## MCatCar (Jul 5, 2010)

So, here are the ones from today, and you can tell how much bigger his mane has gotten!

He Loves to be brushed!


----------



## Myia09 (Jul 5, 2010)

What a cutie! So adorable!


----------



## MCatCar (Jul 19, 2010)

Sorry I haven't posted much lately! Not many people follow, and I've been super super busy! Marching band has started and that takes up just about all of my time!

Oliver always tips over his veggie bowl, so I was at Walmart and I found a cute new one in the cat section for $4! 






Here's him eating so yummmy romaine!




Here's a few during playtime! He doesn't really play all that much, he just hops around! SO I've been trying to find some ideas for really interactive fun toys, any ideas? 














He'll sometimes run around and toss scrunched up paper in the air. 






I've been getting really interested in mice and leopard geckos lately! I really want a trio of mice, I already have a cage, wheel, hideys and some leftover bedding from my hamster, that would work for mice. It's a bin cage, but convincing my mom is not likely to happen!


----------



## Myia09 (Jul 19, 2010)

All your photos have red x's in them


----------



## MCatCar (Jul 19, 2010)

ARe you serious!?!?!?!? I worked hard uploading them! This angers me very badly!


----------



## MCatCar (Jul 19, 2010)

Sigh, I will redo this tommorow I don't have time right now, I have Oli out and I'm about to go put him up and work on summer homework!


----------



## Myia09 (Jul 19, 2010)

They are wokring now! lol!
I love the bowl!

My lionhead just hops around too..put she likes to toss toys around!


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice pics! My guys just like to run around and don't really play with things. They do like hard wood toys to chew on, though. My bunnies' favorite "toy" is probably the large rug in our living room--it gives them great traction for running and flying leaps!


----------



## MCatCar (Jul 20, 2010)

YAAAY! They work!


----------



## MCatCar (Jul 25, 2010)

I hate how my blog gets very few comments! I know I should post more, and make it more interesting, I just don't have time! I have Colorguard constantly!

Anywho, so I'm working on making Oliver a toy. As you can see in some of the above pictures, I have one that hangs down and he chews it quite a bit. It's been in there a couple weeks, so I think I'm going to take it out and make one that doesn't hang down, but one that he can toss and whatnot!


----------



## Happi Bun (Jul 25, 2010)

Most of the blogs get only a couple of comments out of the people that view them. Don't worry about it. If you like blogging then keep it up. My bunnies love toys they can toss around.


----------

